# MY 8GB twinmos USB is write protected... any solotion



## Shah Wali (Nov 3, 2011)

:4-dontkno
I have an 8GB flash memory. I can copy the date from my usb but i can not copy data to usb. My USB cannot be formatted/deleted. What should I do now... pls help me!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Copy the data off it, then dump it and buy a new one.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Check if the flash drive has a write-protect switch. If that is not the problem it is probably best to replace the drive. Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and should not be used as primary storage for important files. They are primarily useful as a transport media.


----------



## Shah Wali (Nov 3, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> Check if the flash drive has a write-protect switch. If that is not the problem it is probably best to replace the drive. Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and should not be used as primary storage for important files. They are primarily useful as a transport media.


Actually I made it write-protected with a software-"Disk Drive Administrator" then I format my Window and forgot to make the USB write-unprotected. obviously the software was also deleted... Now i install the software again and tried my best to make any changing in the USB but I was failed. So is there any software which i can use??? or any setting in USB or Control panel to do the needful.... ???:Thinkingo


----------

